# Paramedic to RN



## jerellem (Dec 22, 2008)

What all is necessary to go from Paramedic to RN besides bridge program? Where can I go to find out?


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 22, 2008)

If you are still in TN, here's an example:

http://www.chattanoogastate.edu/nursing/nurtrans.asp


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 22, 2008)

In addition I highly suggest you talk to any accredited University Nursing program. Be very, very cautious of on-line or abbreviated courses. *NOT* all are accepted nationally and each month more and more are being non-allowable or have to have additional education to meet the state's standard for RN. 

R/r 911


----------



## jerellem (Dec 22, 2008)

omg so it takes 3 more years to become a nurse from a paramedic...damn dat sux. sum1 told me all i needed was a 6mth transition program. and 3 day clinicals


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 22, 2008)

jerellem said:


> omg so it takes 3 more years to become a nurse from a paramedic...damn dat sux. sum1 told me all i needed was a 6mth transition program. and 3 day clinicals


 
We already went over that with you.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=9951


----------



## Sasha (Dec 22, 2008)

I've been looking into the bridge program too, but accelerated online courses make me wary. It seems more worth it in the long run to just start from scratch and get the whooole education and experience. It'll make you a better provider in the long run.

But that is just my opinion.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 22, 2008)

Sasha said:


> I've been looking into the bridge program too, but accelerated online courses make me wary. It seems more worth it in the long run to just start from scratch and get the whooole education and experience. It'll make you a better provider in the long run.
> 
> But that is just my opinion.


 
Avoid the Excelsior program if you are in Florida unless you live close enough to the border to work in another state for 2 years.  However, I  believe GA doesn't approve that program either for their RN license.

You are right about doing whatever you can to establish a solid foundation.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 23, 2008)

jerellem said:


> omg so it takes 3 more years to become a nurse from a paramedic...damn dat sux. sum1 told me all i needed was a 6mth transition program. and 3 day clinicals



Do you have a BA? I'm looking at BSN programs for people who already have their BA. It's a full-time program for 1 year.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 23, 2008)

jerellem said:


> omg so it takes 3 more years to become a nurse from a paramedic...damn dat sux. sum1 told me all i needed was a 6mth transition program. and 3 day clinicals



Here's the deal. It actually usually takes at least 2 years to get your basics and be accepted to a nursing program. If you discuss pay as such desire, it is a sure way not to be accepted. 

Yeah, some can enter such programs as Excelsior or similar, although very few pass it. Of those that usually pass has extensive background in medical care and a very high level of knowledge in science. As more and more attempt to cheat or shorten nursing courses more and more states are re-evaluating such graduates of those programs. More and more states are not allowing them a license within their state unless meeting additional requirements. Each state revues where and what type of program an individual is a graduate of; not just they passed the RN examination. In other words, one can be an licensed RN in one state and not be qualified in another. 

Nursing is NOT alike EMS. They really do value whom passes programs and represents their profession. Unalike EMS most do not seek the easy way out as they realize the end results.

My recommendation to anyone is to enter a full nursing program and take all the required courses. EMS and nursing have few similarities, but that is about it. Go the full way, and no you will not regret it. 

R/r 911


----------



## marineman (Dec 23, 2008)

Kind of off topic but not too far and there's a few in this thread that might be able to answer. My goal is to someday get on the flight crew as a Medic. Once I'm on the flight team if I decide to go to school part time for a nursing degree (I'll do the whole thing) do most areas require me to go back to an ICU/ER for 5 years experience as a nurse before I can work as a nurse on the flight team? That might be a situation that's never happened or probably depends on the company but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 23, 2008)

marineman said:


> Kind of off topic but not too far and there's a few in this thread that might be able to answer. My goal is to someday get on the flight crew as a Medic. Once I'm on the flight team if I decide to go to school part time for a nursing degree (I'll do the whole thing) do most areas require me to go back to an ICU/ER for 5 years experience as a nurse before I can work as a nurse on the flight team? That might be a situation that's never happened or probably depends on the company but it's worth a shot.



Ironically but actually yes. Most of the flight teams I know of will not recognize a Paramedic as a Nurse immediately. Even though they might have the same protocols and have worked side by side with the nurse performing the same job. 

I have yet found a flight service that will recognize Paramedic experience as nursing, even if that Paramedic is a flight medic. Sorry, in the eyes of most nursing; field and ICU/CCU experience are not the same even though SCT may have the same responsibility, it is your nursing experience they are banking upon. 

So in reality, one should plan upon getting that ICU and Critical Care nursing experience. 

R/r 911


----------



## marineman (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the help Rid.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 24, 2008)

*When I went through nursing school I was told to take my EMT experience*

...and shelf it. I was even bringing information to the classes they didn't have, but it only made them angry.
Nursing USED to be bent upon becoming a true profession, but at least in CA (where mandatory staffing ratio s were passed) they were doing anything to scrape together enough RN's, even letting LVN's take a short course and if they failed the final they were allowed to retake it.   In fact, in case you haven't detected it, many nurse sdislike EMT's as a group because they don't snag and drag the pt, they re-do vitals and look under dressings and etc., as they ought to.
If you are going to become a nurse, go take the course, and get the "A"'s you should earn on anatomy and physiology etc., and do your best at the ethics and management and other courses. You time will come when you start applying for jobs and have all this extra experience.


----------



## stringcheese (Jan 19, 2009)

what about the other way around?  does anyone know how long it would take to become a paramedic once you have an RN?  does having an RN help at all?


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 19, 2009)

stringcheese said:


> what about the other way around? does anyone know *how long it would take to become a paramedic once you have an RN?* does having an RN help at all?


 
In some states, the RN can challenge the Paramedic exam. California and Florida are two such states. Some states may require the EMT-B cert first which can be obtained in as little as 3 weeks plus the time to get the paperwork through the state office. 

http://www.nasemso.org/NewsAndPublications/News/documents/NASEMSOsurvey051208.pdf


----------



## eggshen (Jan 19, 2009)

In some states, the RN can challenge the Paramedic exam

And that is a shame.

Egg


----------

